# Certificated Sites (CS) - have the rules changed?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've been using CSs for a number of years and have always understood, and confidently told others, that they are "sponsored" by the C&CC and are for members only.

I'm in the process of making a few bookings for a trip next month and have just received a booking form (that's rare for a start!) from a CS in Hants on which the charges are shown - one price for members and a higher price for non-members.

I'm not complaining, just asking.

If they are now going to be open for all there seems little point in paying the C&CC subscription.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no they haven't changed. I would suggest (hopefully) that they have a separate campsite from the CS - if not they are breaking the rules!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

tonyt said:


> the charges are shown - one price for members and a higher price for non-members.
> 
> If they are now going to be open for all there seems little point in paying the C&CC subscription.


By paying the subscription you get the lower prices. What you don't get is exclusive use, but I don't think that was ever the case anyway.

Enough trips per year and you'll save the membership fee, or at least some of it.

Peter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

listerdiesel said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > the charges are shown - one price for members and a higher price for non-members.
> ...


peter,
the CS & CL sites are licensed by the CCC & CC for exclusive use for members only. They CANNOT be used by non members, so they cannot quote non-member rates.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/ukcampsites/smallsites/setting-up-a-certificated-site/


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

To quote from the CC&C website here "Certificated Sites - smaller sites, exclusive to members"


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

listerdiesel said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > the charges are shown - one price for members and a higher price for non-members.
> ...


The exclusivity and resultant 5 van maximum has always been the attraction for me. I know many CSs I've visited don't always stick to the 5 max but this is the first one I've come across that offers pitches to non CCC members.

Maybe Mike's thought of a separate field is the answer - I'll let you know after this coming weekend.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Of all the years of using CLs I have only been asked for my membership card once. That was at Appleby, nice site and nice people.

Bob


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

See this page:

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/ukcampsites/clubsites/bookinginformation/

"Your membership number (non-members can also book, but will pay an additional non-members' pitch fee)"

Peter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that's for club sites, not CS's.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Peter, I think that is for their sites not the CS's. I understand as well it is a members only site, but the only one I came across is at Bath - and that one has two separate entrances and two sides of a track - one side CC, the other CCC - I asked them about this, it was 7 years ago and apparently it is possible to have both clubs, with separate entrances etc., etc..

So it can be possible, but again MEMBERS ONLY....so yours does appear to be an anomaly...

Interested to hear what they have to say.

Carol


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I cancelled my membership of the C&CC earlier this year (wont go into the reasons) and only last week stayed at a CS site for one night, I informed the owner that I wasnt a member and he said "no problem we only say members only to keep the undesirables out".

As far as I know, I paid the same rate as a member.

Keith


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*the facts on the ground*

So, if you have a piece of land near a tourist site/concert venue or sporting ground you can generate income from a campsite but maybe you cannot get planning permission so whats to be done

commonly, people will.

1 split ownership between several members of your family and open a couple of CS/CS

2 open overnight motorhome parking only with simple water /sewerage disposal

3 register with one of the "free" MH stops books/online registers and sell em unwanted junk/beer/farm produce

4 open a small campsite ...without permission .. and hide behind your already established cl/cs

all popular options and at the end of the day its up to punters to choose


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've stayed in CSs and CLs maybe 6 times in 3 years for up to 5 days. I usually phone up at short notice sometimes half an hour. Never being asked if I was a member.

One even told me "you should be a member but ....."


Dick


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

I've stayed on numerous CSs over the years and very few of them only had 5 pitches and most of them allowed non members. I stayed on one that stated they had a seperate area for C&CC members, however in the 3 times I stayed at this site I only got into the members area once.

Bern


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We've just stayed at a CS. As well as the bit reserved for the five van limit it had another area called the Rally field. The two areas were separated by a hedge. There were eight units on site while we were there. Three in the CS and the rest on the rally field. We were on the rally field but were asked for our CC&C card number. I think the price, for members, was the same whichever part you stayed on, not sure what non-members paid on the rally field though.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Damage Barton on north Devon coast has both CC and CCC "sites": they share the same entrance, same facilities (showers, shop etc) but CC is nearer the gate and "higher" up the field - approx. £2pn more expensive!

A local CL has several fields in use: some for tents, some mixed, some for rallies but AKAIK only CC members are allowed on the CL. All share the same toilet/shower facilities. I haven't enquired about price differentials but I think only CL has EHU.

Whether planning permission exists I don't know - Gordon.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

This is the section from the Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act 1960

Sites approved by exempted organisations
5.-(l) Subject to the provisions of paragraph 13 of this Schedule,
a site licence shall not be required for the use as a caravan site of
land as respects which there is in force a certificate issued under
this paragraph by an exempted organisation if not more than five
caravans are at the time stationed for the purposes of human
habitation on the land to which the certificate relates.
(2) For the purposes of this paragraph an exempted organisation
may issue as respects any land a certificate stating that the land
has been approved by the exempted organisation for use by its
members for the purposes of recreation.
(3) The certificate shall be issued to the occupier of the land to
which it relates, and the organisation shall send particulars to the
Minister of all certificates •issued by the organisation under this
paragraph.
(4) A certificate issued by an exempted organisation under this
paragraph shall specify the date on which it is to come into force
and the period for which it is to continue in force, being a period
not exceeding one year.

From the Guildancr issued by Natural England (DEFRA)

b) Paragraph 5: Sites Approved by Exempted Organisations
Organisations exempted under paragraph 5 may issue certificates (valid for up to one year) for particular sites, stating that the land has been approved by the organisation for the use of its members for the purposes of recreation. These sites are known as "certificated locations" or "certificated sites". Additionally:
•
No more than 5 caravans can be stationed on a paragraph 5 site at any one time.
•
Before issuing a certificate an exempted organisation is expected to have a system for consulting neighbours and the relevant local licensing authority
•
Organisations which issue certificates are also expected to have systems in place to inspect their sites to check that the terms of the certificate are being observed; and for dealing with any inquiries or complaints from the public about their sites.
•
Certificates are to be issued to the occupiers of the land
•
Each organisation must send details of certificates it has issued to the relevant exemption certificate issuing body.

Paragraph 5 - exempted organisations issue certificates stating that a site has been approved for the use of its members. *However, non-members may also use the site, unless there is an agreement between the site owner and the organisation that restricts its use to members only*;

The C&CC and The CC restricts its use to members only It is not part of the regulations and the MCC does not impose this restriction.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*first refusal!!*

its widely understood and accepted that the cl/cs system exists to enable owners to be able to refuse "pikeys" and other undesirables.

It works and is a great system which satisfies a need similar to paid-for stellplatz in Germany , sostas in Spain and aires in France


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: first refusal!!*



andyandsue said:


> its widely understood and accepted that the cl/cs system exists to enable owners to be able to refuse "pikeys" and other undesirables.
> 
> It works and is a great system which satisfies a need similar to paid-for stellplatz in Germany , sostas in Spain and aires in France


They are not the same though as stellplatz in Germany , sostas in Spain and aires in France do not require you to become a member of a particular club to use them. They are open to all on a "first come first served" basis and no pre booking.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

The CC and C&CC attitude is that these sites are for recreational use only and they impose the rule to prevent itinerant workers using them. 

That includes anyone who is using the van be it a "*****" (I hate that term) or any other worker using the van as a place to sleep while working in the vicinity. Technically using a computer online for business purposed could rule you out of using CC CL. or C&CC CS

Who is to say that one person is desirable and another not.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: first refusal!!*



andyandsue said:


> its widely understood and accepted that the cl/cs system exists to enable owners to be able to refuse "pikeys" and other undesirables.
> 
> It works and is a great system which satisfies a need similar to paid-for stellplatz in Germany , sostas in Spain and aires in France


Not true I am afraid. I have frequently been called a ***** on here by several members and both the CC and CCC CL and CS sites still let me on. Ok so I ring up and pretend to be someone else (usually a prestigious law obiding member off here) but I never have a problem, despite not being a member.


----------

